# when they start talking..



## .mpeg (Oct 6, 2010)

mister has been trying to talk for about a week now. i'm pretty sure anyway. it's a completely different whistle and it has intonation. and i think he's trying to say 'love you'. there aren't any words though, just an 'oo-oo' with intonation. is that normal for when they start out talking? he's about 3 months old.
he does another one which i think might be 'yeah?' too lol 3 guesses what my standard response is when he whistles at me lol


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

could be. do you know if hes male?

the talking sounds more squeaky and raspy than whistles. its like gibberish really. its hard to really understand tiels when they talk. it could very well be.


----------



## .mpeg (Oct 6, 2010)

well i say he, but he's only 3 months old so it's too early to tell. he's a normal grey though, so it'll be really obvious once he moults. i've heard that males talk more than females. 
i've heard other tiels talking and some of it sounds kinda whistley? might depend on the bird? this has definite intonation but maybe he hasn't got the idea of words yet lol. or maybe he is a girl and this is the best i'm going to get.
i'll encourage it and see what happens, i think. thankyou!


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

Freddie is very easy to understand with what he says once you figure out what it is, but it takes him awhile to get it clear.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

when tsuka talks its more scratchy and raspy... sounds like gibberish almost. kinda squeaky but different than a whistle


----------



## .mpeg (Oct 6, 2010)

hmm one of my mum's tiels says 'hello rocky' and it's very much whistly with very clear words. maybe he's just a strange bird. lol


----------

